# HS-55 Auger handle will not stay down when drive handle is held down?



## gtguyonli (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this forum, I tried to look up some archives but could not come up with the same model machine as mine. It seems that when i squeeze both the auger and drive handles and release the auger handle it used to stay as if it was squeezed when you let it go, now it will release on it's own. I tried to look in there to see what makes it work, but it looks too complicated, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ablundon (Feb 3, 2014)

I have the 1132 and so does a buddy of mine. We both have the same trouble when it gets very cold out. He told me that he removed the plate covering the lever mechanism and sprayed some liquid lube in there. After that it worked fine. I'm going to try that the next time mine sticks as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Need to closely inspect all the linkage, levers and in particular, the bushings....replace any worn parts as necessary. Check for any bent or damaged parts that may be binding or not engaging as designed:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're going to lube it use an oil or penetrating oil. Don't use WD40. WD40 dries up and doesn't provide long term lubrication.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*auger lock*



ablundon said:


> I have the 1132 and so does a buddy of mine. We both have the same trouble when it gets very cold out. He told me that he removed the plate covering the lever mechanism and sprayed some liquid lube in there. After that it worked fine. I'm going to try that the next time mine sticks as well.


Best to take it right off then to spray more lube on it and clean off all the old lube and grease, only takes 5-10 mins, when you take it off clean up the bolt that the cam pivots on and also the spring attached with some carb cleaner or brake cleaner then put some motor oil on it all around,thin like 5w30, when you use white or dark grease it goes hard and stops the spring from moving as the tension is light on the spring and wont move the cam ahead to lock the auger,2 10mm bolts to take cover off. then a 10mm wrench to remove the bolt that holds it all on,it still may stick every now and then on real cold days but just keep a screwdriver or small wrench in your pocket and give it a couple of light taps on the cover and the spring will move forward and lock the auger control down for you

Mike
Corner Brook
Honda hs80,near mint, 1985 model


----------

